# Reputation Rankings



## Deleted User (Apr 17, 2012)

I don't like this forum's way of ranking people through posts. Trolls have more chances of getting a higher ranking than people with long quality posts. It promotes spamming. My solution: Reputation Rankings.

It's the same system as the post rankings, only for every time you get a like from a post. That way, trolls can go away, and people will actually post something funny/interesting. I don't have much to say, but what do you think about the basic concept?


----------



## Presto99 (Apr 17, 2012)

I think @RupeeClock made a topic similar to this a while ago. Hiding post counts could be a good idea. Showing basic group names like newcomers (0-100 posts), members (0-infinity?), and admins/mods, along with reputation could be nice. I forgot the reason why they said they couldn't do it though...maybe it was impossible before GBAtemp V3+.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Apr 17, 2012)

Funny thing is... Most of the likes that I see go to none other then the Trolls. Twisted, I know.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 17, 2012)

Regulars will know your name if you make quality posts.

Trolls can troll along in the EoF since that doesn't add up to post counts.


----------



## Skelletonike (Apr 17, 2012)

I dont agree with erasing the posting ranks, they're there for a reason and they'd better not leave. xP
It's bound that a member with more posts will be more well known. =3

I do agree that there could be something like rep too, but that would easily be misused and it's easier to abuse rep than to abuse posts imho.


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Apr 17, 2012)

Thought provoking, but as the cliche goes, if it's not broke...don't fix it.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Apr 17, 2012)

KidGameDesigner said:


> I don't like this forum's way of ranking people through posts. Trolls have more chances of getting a higher ranking than people with long quality posts. It promotes spamming. My solution: Reputation Rankings.
> 
> It's the same system as the post rankings, only for every time you get a like from a post. That way, trolls can go away, and people will actually post something funny/interesting. I don't have much to say, but what do you think about the basic concept?


Sounds like the issue is more on the promotion of trolling, so instead of removing the public viewing of post counts, why not click on that "Report" button and direct a moderator to trolls?


----------



## prowler (Apr 17, 2012)

Post count is only a problem when someone is jelly enough to point it out.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 17, 2012)

Is it time for us to debate this again already? 
I thought we were only going to revisit this topic once every six months.


----------



## emigre (Apr 17, 2012)

Under this logic of using likes, I would be one the elite members of GBAtemp.

Hence I support this motion.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 17, 2012)

Again with this?
This has been brought once before and was shot down (could be more times though). There is no point beating this dead horse anymore.
Also the like system is an even worse idea since most people like troll posts and most liked posts are in the EoF


----------



## jurassicplayer (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm to lazy to like anyone's posts. From what I have noticed, people like troll posts that are really good, and never like anything else, except for those some who like posts because they are cruel but right.


----------



## EyeZ (Apr 17, 2012)

We've all used forums where you're able to give rep, and i'm sure you've all seen the pleads of giving rep.

I wouldn't want the Temp to go down that road.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 17, 2012)

prowler said:


> Post count is only a problem when someone is jelly enough to point it out.


To extrapolate on this...

OP, when you talk about "the forum" ranking people, it's *the people* ranking people.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 17, 2012)

What is this ranking you're referring to?

If you're really so self conscious about someone getting more likes than you or a post you don't like getting a lot of likes, then maybe you shouldn't be using forums. Just being blunt here. Opinions are like assholes. Everyone has one and they sometimes stink. Having our posts "ranked" by the amount of likes is just a bad system and, if anything, it'll promote incredible bias. The differing opinion will just be swept away, and that defeats the entire purpose of a forum.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 17, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> What is this ranking you're referring to?
> 
> If you're really so self conscious about someone getting more likes than you or a post you don't like getting a lot of likes, then maybe you shouldn't be using forums. Just being blunt here. Opinions are like assholes. Everyone has one and they sometimes stink. Having our posts "ranked" by the amount of likes is just a bad system and, if anything, it'll promote incredible bias. The differing opinion will just be swept away, and that defeats the entire purpose of a forum.



Yep, like if you call me an ass, and I call you an ass, but you get more likes that means I am the bigger ass. =(


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 17, 2012)

OK, OK. I know people don't like my idea, but I just don't like the post count idea neither. It's just that I think quality should be more awarded than quantity. That's the only solution I could come up with. Anybody have a better idea?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 17, 2012)

KidGameDesigner said:


> OK, OK. I know people don't like my idea, but I just don't like the post count idea neither. It's just that I think quality should be more awarded than quantity. That's the only solution I could come up with. Anybody have a better idea?



I do not mean to sound rude but you could always leave the forum if you don't like it here.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 17, 2012)

Post count is a part of account data.

Name
Avatar
Title
Ribbons
Group
Postcount
Member number
Join date
Location
Location flag
*All* of this data is presented on each post.  Post count is _just one_ of those pieces of info, and they're all legit info.

So complaining about just postcount infers one of two things.

The forum on the whole rates the quality of content by the number of posts the user has.

The person complaining fears being outcast due to number 1.
For the most part, number one is false on these forums.  It's only when people come here making claims of something extrodinary that it's called into question outside of pissing contests, and in those cases usually people (like me) are quick to jump in and say something like "Hey morons, how about judging if it's real or not _based on the actual info presented_?", except without the "morons" part.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 17, 2012)

KidGameDesigner said:


> OK, OK. I know people don't like my idea, but I just don't like the post count idea neither. It's just that I think quality should be more awarded than quantity. That's the only solution I could come up with. Anybody have a better idea?


The best idea is to leave things as they are. People here aren't "rewarded" for post count. All they get is a little metal, I have met very few members who strive for that. As well things like being part of the staff doesn't come from post count either, it comes from truly contributing to the site in many different ways. Getting rid of post count and replacing it with a reward system will only make users suck up or whine till they get rewarded or with a like system will mean every post in every section will rank up a member faster and it will be abused so easily.
In other words, the system we have now works perfectly and there is no need to change it.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 17, 2012)

I don't like this forum's way of ranking people through posts. Trolls have more chances of getting a higher ranking than people with long quality posts. It promotes spamming. My solution: Reputation Rankings.

It's the same system as the post rankings, only for every time you get a like from a post. That way, trolls can go away, and people will actually post something funny/interesting. I don't have much to say, but what do you think about the basic concept?


----------



## yuyuyup (Apr 17, 2012)

God I wish you could "dislike" comments (not refering to the original post)


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 17, 2012)

yuyuyup said:


> God I wish you could "dislike" comments (not refering to the original post)



With all of the fanboys on this site? No way, brah.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 18, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> KidGameDesigner said:
> 
> 
> > OK, OK. I know people don't like my idea, but I just don't like the post count idea neither. It's just that I think quality should be more awarded than quantity. That's the only solution I could come up with. Anybody have a better idea?
> ...



No no. I love it here. But I just don't get the meaning of post count or rankings. Oh well, everybody's got an opinion, I guess.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Apr 18, 2012)

yuyuyup said:


> God I wish you could "dislike" comments (not refering to the original post)


That is what the report button is for.haha.jk


----------



## DJPlace (Apr 18, 2012)

i think post counts are just to see how long your have been here for. and how activanke you are every since i got into ds/wii hacking i have been more active then before. but sadly it's dying down thanks to the ps3/psp.


----------

